# What's Your Ringtone?



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought it'd be fun to see what ringtones we all use on our cell phones.   My current ringtone is the theme from The Office. Before that I had the Eye of the Tiger tune from Rocky.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

I switch back and forth.

Currently it's the opening riff from the live version of "Heartbeats" by the Knife. But I also have the guitar solo from Pink Floyd's "Time" (the best song in the history of everything) as a back-up.

I know The Knife isn't very widely known, so here's the song for those interested:


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I have Eddie Izzard saying "your phone is ringing, your phone is ringing... phone, phone... answer the bloody phone..."


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

"Bye Bye Blues" by Cal Tjader for most calls, and the theme from Hawaii Five-O so I know my husband is calling. For the hubsters ring, one of his favorite movies is "The Dish" and there is a scene where the Aussies have to play the American National Anthem and instead of playing The Star Spangled Banner, they play the theme from Hawaii Five-O. Very, very funny scene.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

sherylb said:


> "Bye Bye Blues" by Cal Tjader for most calls, and the theme from Hawaii Five-O so I know my husband is calling. For the hubsters ring, one of his favorite movies is "The Dish" and there is a scene where the Aussies have to play the American National Anthem and instead of playing The Star Spangled Banner, they play the theme from Hawaii Five-O. Very, very funny scene.


Never heard of the movie, but sounds funny. Kinda like my mom and the CHiPs theme, it was her first American TV show and was terrified that Americans live in such a state. So imagine her surprise when my dad came home to say that the family was going to move to Los Angles.

My ringtones are usually very plain and quiet (well, to everyone else)...you know those that are already programed into the phone. I did have "I Got You Babe" song from Sonny & Cher for half a year, it was free from my phone provider.

Tris


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine depends on who is calling.

Mom get Ode to Joy
Dad gets the theme from The Good, The Bad, The Ugly
Brother gets There's One in Every Crowd by Montgomery Gentry
Best friend get Trouble by Pink
Everyone else gets Led Zepplin Kashmir

(hubby refuses to call my cell phone so he doesn't have a special tone)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Santana's Into the Night- most everyone
Aerosmith's Crazy- my MIL
DS#1 Fur Elise(on home phone) Ode to Joy (on cell) his 2 favorite songs
DS#2 Aura Lee (he is a Lee)
DD Flight of the bumblebee


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Monster Mash is my current ringtone.

Before that it was, 'Teenage Dream' by Katy Perry.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I forgot because they never call - DS's school has the theme to Perry the Platypus (Phineas and Ferb) and DH has the theme from Psych (was Still Alive from the video game Portal)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine depends on who's calling as well.  Most of them are either songs associated with that person or snippets from audiobooks--both often very carefully clipped to keep things clean in public.  LOL  I do the same with text tones, so I don't have to look at the phone to know who's calling/testing if I'm in the middle of something else.

Primary "generic" ringtone is "Unseelie Bop" by Neil Dover (part of a soundtrack album written for Karen Marie Moning's Fever books).  DH has a no vocals edit of the intro to Nine Inch Nails' "Closer".  One friend is the Divinyls "I Touch Myself" because she ALWAYS sings it at karaoke.  Another got a favorite line from a book, because he uses that line regularly.

Still, if I'm in public, they're often turned down or on mute, because they're all a bit obnoxious.    

Edit--oh, that Still Alive song would kill me.  DH was playing Portal all weekend, and Portal 2 all last night.  Maybe I'll change his ringtone today to the little turret robots sweet voices' saying, "Are you still there?"  *hee hee*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When DH calls it rings the chant from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.
When DS calls it rings "brave sir robin"
for most people it's the Doctor Who theme.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

My general ring tone is Stevie Ray Vaughan "Texas Flood" at the moment but my usual is Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody"

DH is Hank William Sr "Hey Good Lookin'" Sometimes it's Clutch's 01000110101 

DD is Taylor Swift's "Stay Beautiful"

Mom is Lady Antebellum's "American Honey"

My Dad is John Denver "Home Grown Tomatoes"

I'd really like to use "Pray for You" by Joran and the Long Road to Love for my ex and DH's ex but somehow I don't think that's appropriate with minor kids around...


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Someone else who likes Stevie Ray Vaughn!  Woohoo!  Now you've got me wanting to change my ringtone, I haven't changed it in months so it might be time.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My ringtone is some music from an anime I like and my wake-up ringtone is Dog Days are Over by Florence & the Machine.

I want to make individual ringtones for different people, but I've never gotten around to figuring out who should have what.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

My general ringtone is Let Me Down Easy by Billy Currington.  It was supposed to be DH's ringtone but couldn't decide what to use for general so I am just using this.  Two of my sons are HUGE baseball players (the other two are too small for a phone) so their ringtone is Centerfield by John Fogarty (The part that says "Put me in coach I am ready to play...today...look at me I can be centerfield!"  This might inspire me to finally find a general ringtone.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Doorbell


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Most of the time mine is SOmebodys watching me.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

My ringtone on my old cellphone was the theme song from the Japanese horror movie "One Missed Call". If you've ever seen that movie, you'd get the joke.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Theme from "Boston Legal".


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

kaotickitten said:


> Most of the time mine is SOmebodys watching me.


That is AWESOME

Ann, I keep meaning to set my Dad's ringtone to the Doctor Who theme. He introduced me to the Doctor and all things Sci Fi.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hallelujah Chorus...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Elizabeth Black said:


> My ringtone on my old cellphone was the theme song from the Japanese horror movie "One Missed Call". If you've ever seen that movie, you'd get the joke.


I loved that movie.. Had my DS & his GF with me.. she freaked OUT!.. we would whistle that tune randomly around her for the longest time and she would scream every time.  (Yes, we are like that.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Motorcycle revving.

i'd like the theme from ER.  Unless it's from iTunes, don't know how to get it on my iPhone 3GS.  There is a cover of it in iTunes.  BAAAAD.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Casting Crowns song "Until The Whole World Hears"


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Most People get: Europe's "The Final Countdown."

When I was a full-time minister, the church got the Chairman of the Board's "The Best is Yet to Come."

The wife gets some a Cappella group singing a song called "I Will Celebrate."


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

For my wife: "Brown Eyed Girl" 

For everyone else: Led Zep, "When the Levee Breaks"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

tango version of "Roxanne" from Moulin Rouge is my general ringtone
then the family and certain friends get their own:
my bro- "lazy song" by bruno mars
dad- "home" by M. Bublen or "hometown glory" by adele (depend on work or personal phone)
mom- has a special ringtone that goes: "its your mother. Pick it up. Its momma on the phone. You can't hide from me. Pick it up" She has this because this is exactly how she leaves her voicemails.
ex's and former friends get- "you give love a bad name"
family members with usually with tech or book questions get- jepordy theme
cousin in dance- "I like to move it"
athletic or friends with ninja skills get- mission impossible theme

this list can keep going. i edit the music i have on file into 20-28 sec ringtones


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

My ringtone was *'The Entertainer'*, but when I downloaded the new update software for my BlackBerry Bold, I lost it. Now, I don't know how to get it back. _I hate the new BB update._

I'm not very smartphone savvy, but before the update, a rep from Verizon (she's gone) downloaded a free site for ringtones onto my phone and all I had to do was to choose one of the songs. So easy. It was a great app, but for the life of me I can't remember the name. It was an icon of a cartoon-looking guy and for some reason I want to say it started with a "Z"... that app is also gone. _I hate the new BB update._

Did I mention that _I hate the new BB update? _


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

These are such fun to read!  

Mine just...  rings.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

There are some good free ringtones at www.phonezoo.com

Vegas Asian (where were you on chat last night?), how do you edit into 20-28 sec ringtones?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Loud traditional phone metallic ringer. No personalized ringtones, that's what caller ID is for.


----------



## RVS78 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mission Impossible and Dr. Who theme.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

The "Shaun the Sheep" Theme - without words for everyone and with words for DH (who loves the show- seriously we're the only people who have no kids who've have seen every episode Netflix has).

I'm thinking I need Eddie Izzard though....

I used to have Gwyneth Paltrow singing "Forget You" (the clean version of Cee-Lo's F*** You) but there were two problems with it:

1. my coworkers were offended I didn't have the original version (hard when I work with general public who will hear it and judge me)

2. if my phone rang out loud once, the entire office would be walking around singing the song for the ENTIRE day (I started feeling cruel and I'm pretty sure that none of them can hear the song without thinking of me now)


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Friday by Rebecca Black  

The only special ones I have are for my boss and my work.  The boss gets "A--hole" by Dennis Leary and the workplace gets "Hell Hole" by Spinal Tap.


----------



## John M. Dow (Apr 14, 2011)

Dara England said:


> I thought it'd be fun to see what ringtones we all use on our cell phones.  My current ringtone is the theme from The Office. Before that I had the Eye of the Tiger tune from Rocky.


I have a squeaky toy sound, that gets more frequent and more annoying the longer it rings 

John


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> I loved that movie.. Had my DS & his GF with me.. she freaked OUT!.. we would whistle that tune randomly around her for the longest time and she would scream every time.  (Yes, we are like that.)


LOL sounds like fun. Every once in awhile we'd be out in public, and one of our cell phones would ring. We'd both have that same ringtone on our phones. Eventually _someone_ would recognize it and squeal like you wouldn't believe!

I also had a Hellraiser box I kept paperclips in at an old job. No one recognized it except for one guy. He asked everyone for a paperclip, and I held out the box. He laughed, backed away, and said "get that thing away from me!"


----------



## Samantha Hunter (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine is the NCIS theme.  It took a little doing, but found it online and managed to get it down onto my Droid. Love it 

Sam


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Pachelbel's Canon


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My default ring is the opening guitar riff of "Are You Gonna Go My Way" by Lenny Kravitz.

When my older daughter calls I hear "Word Up" by Korn
Younger daughter is currently "Peanut Butter Jelly Time" from Family Guy (in the past I've used "Living Dead Girl" by Rob Zombie and the Underpants Gnomes song from South Park for hers)
When my husband calls it's now the theme song from True Blood - "I Wanna Do Bad Things with You" - used to be Paul McCartney's "Baby I'm Amazed"

I sent my daughter the one she uses for me now - a great take off on SexyBack - "Your mama's calling back" - it's pretty funny


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

My favorite special ringtone is for my brother-in-law, Joe who is Uncle Joe to my boys.  It's the theme song from Petticoat Junction.  " Here's Uncle Joe,  he's a moving kind of slow at the junction..."  Makes me smile and even laugh every time I hear it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Loud traditional phone metallic ringer. No personalized ringtones, that's what caller ID is for.


I like my personal ringtones for very special people because I'm often not near my cell phone when I'm at home. If I hear it ring with a special ringtone, I try to get to the phone before the caller is sent to voicemail.

My husband gets "Theme from Raiders of the Lost Ark."
Megan gets "Don't It Make Your Brown Eyes Blue?" (She loved that song as a baby and little girl.)
Kelli gets "Footloose," as sung by the Bacon Brothers. (Needless to say, "Footloose" is one of her favorite movies, and she loves Kevin Bacon.)
(I tried to create a ringtone from the theme from "Jaws," since Kelli and I LOVE "Jaws." It was too difficult to make it loud enough that I would hear it if my phone happened to be more than 2 feet away from me.) 
My best friend, whom I've known since we were teenagers, gets the old telephone ringtone (since she's so old). 
EVERYONE else gets "It's Not Unusual," by my all-time favorite singer, Tom Jones.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now I use the default that came with the HTC.
But a couple of phones ago I had Yoda saying: "A call you have....answer it you should".

Just sayin......


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> There are some good free ringtones at www.phonezoo.com
> 
> Vegas Asian (where were you on chat last night?), how do you edit into 20-28 sec ringtones?


I'm not Vegas Asian but I use RingDroid to edit my music into ringtones.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

"Forget You" by CeLo.  It's my favourite so far.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> There are some good free ringtones at www.phonezoo.com
> 
> Vegas Asian (where were you on chat last night?), how do you edit into 20-28 sec ringtones?


I use a program called WavePad that is free to download on CNET.com. i use it to cut down the music. make sure you "save as" the clip not "save" or you are going to cut out the majority of the song. i might be on chat later tonight. I have a tendency to chat and clean my room at the same time


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

John M. Dow said:


> I have a squeaky toy sound, that gets more frequent and more annoying the longer it rings
> 
> John


wow. that is a great idea. though i would use it on my text message...all just to toy with my dog.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> There are some good free ringtones at www.phonezoo.com


Thank you so much, spotsmom. This was very easy to do...for even me.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A great place, I get my ringtones from, is www.cellsea.com

What I do is, download the tone to my computer - faster this way - and then e-mail the ringtone to my phone. This way I can use it as a sound and can share it if need be.

I don't think they have an area to make your own tones though,


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> A great place, I get my ringtones from, is www.cellsea.com What I do is, download the tone to my computer - faster this way - and then e-mail the ringtone to my phone. This way I can use it as a sound and can share it if need be.


I've added this to my favorites and that's a great idea about downloading the ringtone to your computer. Thanks, Julieann!


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't set ringtones for specific callers, but I have about 20 or so kpop ringtones that I rotate through as the mood takes me. Currently it's "Bonamana" by Super Junior.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine is called "Old Phone" and it rings like an old phone.  Heh.  I guess that's why they named it that.

Vicki


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Mine is called "Old Phone" and it rings like an old phone. Heh. I guess that's why they named it that.
> 
> Vicki


That's the one that I use to identify my best friend's calls. (Back in the day, when we first got to know each other, that was the way phones rang.) Remind me to tell you what it was like when the earth's crust was cooling.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Now I use the default that came with the HTC.
> But a couple of phones ago I had Yoda saying: "A call you have....answer it you should".
> 
> Just sayin......


That's the best one yet! Don't suppose you'd share where it came from....?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That's the best one yet! Don't suppose you'd share where it came from....?


There's one here: http://www.mytinyphone.com/ringtone/1004800/
I've gotten several of my ringtones here.
It's where I got the one my daughter's using for me: http://www.mytinyphone.com/ringtone/837688/


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Depends. My general ringtone is the Bad Horse theme from "Dr Horrible's Sing-Along Blog" (complete with whinny). When my husband calls it's Johnny Cash's "Ring of Fire." When my oldest girl calls, it's Heart's "Magic Man." When my youngest calls it's the theme song to "The IT Crowd."


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I use iTunes to make my ringtones.  Free, and pretty easy.  Don't know if they'd work for phones other than iPhones though.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

My ringtone is the theme from 'Batman The Animated Series'.

And my wake up alarm is 'It's a New Day' by Will.I.Am


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I got my ringtones free from

http://www.myxer.com/

1. My son music major - is a Beethoven symphony
2. DD gets Pirates of the Caribbean ride from Disneyworld
3.. DH - changes, right now its the theme from the BlackHawks
4. General is "GO CUBS GO - Hey Chicago whadya say, Cubs are gonna win today" Go CUBS GO...
5. Mom is the song in Tomorowland Carousel of Progress - Its a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow
6. my friend from Wicked Defying Gravity
7. Mother in law - WISHES from Disneyworld
8. My Dad - Bears Fight Song...

I also have themes for the season, one that cracks me up is for St Patrick's day an annoying Leprechaun saying - answer your phone, this song is getting freaking annoying... (background music is Irish Dance music) I have a silly Its YOUR brother voice too..


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

also - for Myxer 

I went to their search function, typed in Disneyworld, or Wicked... etc and checked "free"

They rely on people uploading music etc and sharing - since its under a 30 seconds, its free and doesnt violate copyright laws...

so some of the songs - you can upload your music, or see a larger portion and pick which portion you want for your rigntones...


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm bad. I have the FNM song Everything's Ruined as my Hubby's ring tone. In my defense, he has the Darth Vader music for mine. We have a silly sense of humor.  

Everyone else has Incubus, Martini as their default ring tone.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Currently, my ringtone is the theme from the new Hawaii Five-O reboot. I also have a lovely pic of  Danno & McGarrett as my phones wallpaper (they're just so good looking, I couldn't resist!). Before that, it was the Doctor Who theme. (Has it become apparent to anyone that I am a dorky fangirl yet?Thought so.)


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have several different ring tones that I use. 
For my three older children all of whom are grown and out of the house, I use "My Wish" by Rascal Flats, for my daughter who is still at home, "Our Song" by Taylor Swift.( She is a big fan of Taylor Swift.), for my parents, "That's What I Love About Sunday" by Craig Morgan. The song really makes me think of them and smile. For my husband, "Live Like You Were Dying" by Tim McGraw, because I think he really lives each day to the fullest with few regrets. For my friends "Friends" by Micheal W. Smith.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

My phone has Conway Twitty singing "Hello Darlin'" to me.  My husband (a retired Marine) has the Marine Corps Hymn.  His seems to command a lot more attention than mine  .


----------

